# Lancaster moor Asylum (formerly known as The County Lunatic Asylum) May 2013



## Lucky Pants (May 24, 2013)

Lancaster moor Asylum (formerly known as The County Lunatic Asylum) May 2013 

During the nineteenth century Lancaster became a Centre for the treatment of mental 
illness, in 1809 it was decided that the proposed County Lunatic Asylum would be built at Lancaster. 

Lancaster Moor Asylum was Lancashire’s first County Lunatic Asylum, opened in 1816, 
extended in 1824 and annexe completed in 1882, and by 1891 it accommodated 1833 patients 
but could hold up to 2400, the building occupies a site comprising an area of about 41 acres. 
The renovation is well on its way with huge piles of rubble piled outside of the main block and 
new windows being fitted almost throughout but still well worth a look .

Nice relaxed explore with Altdayout after the security dodging of the amusement park.





















































Thanks for looking, always a pleasure .​


----------



## krela (May 24, 2013)

Second from last shot is excellent. Nicely done.


----------



## Mars Lander (May 24, 2013)

haheey good one! we need more moochas, Fab processing once again !!


----------



## ZerO81 (May 24, 2013)

Very nicely done indeed!


----------



## ajarb (May 24, 2013)

I love the staircase


----------



## sonyes (May 24, 2013)

Fabulous pics and processing, really suits the location


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 24, 2013)

Great shots there, I especially like the corridor with the mural. Gutted I could't get there with you guys Great report


----------



## Silent Hill (May 24, 2013)

You BASTARDS.....  Love it


----------



## peterc4 (May 24, 2013)

loving the painted room mate good stuff, got to get here soon top of my list at the mo, liking the ward rails awell


----------



## sj9966 (May 24, 2013)

Cracking photo's, great stuff!


----------



## perjury saint (May 24, 2013)

*Top notch as always Mr Pants!! GUTTED we missed the theatre!! *


----------



## sparky. (May 25, 2013)

Wow looks amazing fantastic set of photographs there


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (May 25, 2013)

really liking this a lot!


----------



## NakedEye (May 25, 2013)

Really impressive place and report.....delicious everywhere I simply have to get in and get to know her well! cheers for sharing...


----------



## Mardy Bum (May 26, 2013)

Fab pics, love the infected linen tags!


----------

